# V8 charging issue



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

car wasnt driven for a few months. charged battery, drove it 20 minutes and it died. 

no charge to battery from alternator. 

the battery light doesnt turn on in instrument cluster.

Am I right to assume that could be the issue?


----------



## b5gc5gf (May 19, 2008)

Would suspect the battery is dead and not holding a charge. Have it checked out and/or replaced.




gratefuldude11 said:


> car wasnt driven for a few months. charged battery, drove it 20 minutes and it died.
> 
> no charge to battery from alternator.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadice (Sep 1, 2020)

*Reader*

I consider the delight the ball bingo redirection I never tune in about this distraction but at this point read this post I consider this public speaking coach particularly well it's unbelievably interesting and staggering interruption and its like by every one.


----------



## Chadice (Sep 1, 2020)

*Reader*

Truly you end up at ground zero in your words that Islam is the fastest making religion on earth various people like the portland printers and enter in his circle is the best for every muslim since they have the gigantic hugeness of their solidarity.


----------

